# Would you be willing to help APM and Puritan Writings??



## C. Matthew McMahon

I am underway with the second Puritan CD in translating writings.

I have finished Elisha Coles entire work on Sovereignty, and am working on the raw text file of William Whitaker's book on Disputations on Holy Scriptures, as well as a sermon by Anthony Burgess.

I want to have translated a number of works from old English. If anyone has some extra time and would like to help out, I could send you a .pdf file to translate. 

How much time does it take?
You would trasnscribe from old English into modern English about 20-30 pages or so. Oftentimes the text is tough to read, and it takes a little efforts to work through it all. (It is in old English. &quot;s&quot; looks like &quot;f&quot; and &quot;v&quot; looks like &quot;u&quot; etc.) And it helps if you can type.

If anyone is interested, let me know. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blhowes

Matt,
That sounds interesting. I'd like to help.
Bob


----------



## brymaes

I'd like to help. Count me in.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Im in


----------



## JohnV

Matt:
I have time. I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

That sounds interesting...I'm willing to help...or at least give it a shot.

Is there any time deadline you're working with? Is it basically changing the archaic spelling, so it's more readable? Or are you changing the archaic words as well?


----------



## sastark

I'd be glad to help. I'm used to the old English spelling (or should I say &quot;fpelling?&quot, having grown up around the old Geneva Bible and other old English works.

When transcribing, do you want only these old spelling forms updated? Or do you want entire sentences modernized?


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Hey Matt, I heard through the grapevine that you were attempting to reprint the works of William Twisse at one time. Is this true? 

Patrick

[Edited on 12-9-2003 by puritansailor]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

For those who gave me a &quot;yes I want to help&quot; here is the deal:

I have a number of PDF files that contain public domain works because the time frame is over 150 years. 

Yes, they are old English, and I would be looking for you to translate them word for word, not to modernize them. In other words, not a whole lot of thinking about the text, just typing the text out.

I do not have a time frame, perse. If all of you helped with one piece each, that would obviously help move this up that much quicker. 

You will be credited in the piece that you typed out for having done that work.

For the most part it is very readable and it is just the archaic English you need to grapple with. I would not want you to type out the word &quot;use&quot; (for example) as &quot;vfd&quot; - that would be defeating the point. In old Englsih the word is spelled &quot;vfd&quot;. (You know, v = u, etc.) I would want you to type out the modern English equivalent = use. Does that make sense? But I do not want you to update the whole sentence into modern vernacular. You don't need to do that. I will be going over the whole CD and modernizing certain things, but keeping the original intent later on.

I will also give you all a free CD when its done. :smile:

Here is what I need each of you to do - it will help me as you continue typing things out and staying in touch. Send me an EMAIL at [email protected] and I will reply to that email to you and send you a PDF file attached. They are not very big. (About 30-60k or so). You will need Adobe Acrobat to view the file (and that is free on the Internet or I can sent you the current version).

In the email to me - for the subject - write &quot;EMAIL FOR PDF FILE&quot; so I know that it came from you.

Here is an important rule - you cannot allow this to take time away from your family, or important activites (devotions, church, etc). This is something you want to do in your spare time.

As soon as you send me the email, I will get you started!

Thanks, everyone, for your willingness to help.

William Twisse - yes! As a matter of fact, I can send you one of Twisse's files and you could start on it (but it is a bit longer than a sermon and would take a while). I finished his 4 catechisms on the last CD - which is availble right now. If I can get all his works done, then I will compile them on one CD and then try to have a book publisher publish them later.

[Edited on 12-10-2003 by webmaster]


----------



## JohnV

Matt: 
Do I have to be able to work on it in a PDF file, or can I send it to you in rtf? I have a read-only version of Acrobat, I think; you know, the one you can download for free from almost any site. Isn't it version 6.1, or is it 7 now? Am I still technically eqipped for the work?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Sorry, I should have made that clear too. No, you do not have to work on the piece in PDF format. You just need to read it. RTF, DOC, TXT any of those are fine. Just so I can open it on my end when you email it.


----------



## JohnV

Matt:
OK, I'm in. &quot;Expect the first visit when the clock strikes one.&quot; Oops, it already did. &quot;I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date.&quot;


----------



## Puritan Sailor

[quote:97d59bbb0f][i:97d59bbb0f]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:97d59bbb0f]
William Twisse - yes! As a matter of fact, I can send you one of Twisse's files and you could start on it (but it is a bit longer than a sermon and would take a while). I finished his 4 catechisms on the last CD - which is availble right now. If I can get all his works done, then I will compile them on one CD and then try to have a book publisher publish them later.
[/quote:97d59bbb0f]

Which work do you wish to send and how long is it? I would like to help but time is scarce here but i will have some time in January to sit down and work on something like this.


----------



## blhowes

While we're waiting for the pdfs, I thought I'd do a search on the old english alphabet to see what it looks like. Here's a page that might be helpful if you're (like me) not familiar with the [u:821b7564a3]old english alphabet[/u:821b7564a3].

Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

The smallest work by Twisse I have is 100 pages. He is lengthy.

Correction on the size of the PDF files. They run about 1-3 megs because they are images and not text. If they were text this would be allot easier. So give it a minute when you check your emails and it downloads to you. Save it in a safe place, and be sure to back up your typing to a floppy or disk.

[Edited on 12-10-2003 by webmaster]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

One other note - if you have margin notes, then add those margin notes in the text in the right spot with parathesis - Example:

&quot;And God siad that violating such a commandment is sin (&quot;whatever the margin note is&quot; and the Scriptures with it if there are any- Exodus 20:10).&quot;


----------



## JohnV

[quote:2810641ad4][i:2810641ad4]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:2810641ad4]
One other note - if you have margin notes, then add those margin notes in the text in the right spot with parathesis - Example:

&quot;And God siad that violating such a commandment is sin (&quot;whatever the margin note is&quot; and the Scriptures with it if there are any- Exodus 20:10).&quot; [/quote:2810641ad4]

Matt, the one you sent me has margin notes in another language. What do I do with that? I think some is Greek, and some is Latin. 

And what do I do with words I can't make out? Is there such a word as &quot;tenets&quot; spelled &quot;tenents&quot; in old English? 

Is there such a man as Mr. John Saltmarsh? Is that the man referred to? I can see that this is going to take some doing. Don't worry, I'm up for it; even if I seem to be wimpering right now.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

[quote:50ccd9ce8a][i:50ccd9ce8a]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:50ccd9ce8a]
While we're waiting for the pdfs, I thought I'd do a search on the old english alphabet to see what it looks like. Here's a page that might be helpful if you're (like me) not familiar with the [u:50ccd9ce8a]old english alphabet[/u:50ccd9ce8a].

Bob [/quote:50ccd9ce8a]

 I have the 1810 Noah Webster Dictionary.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

Webmaster...Since you've done this before...Do you have any particular programs you use, things you do, that you find makes it easier or saves time?

On another note: Do you want us to stay true to the capitalization and the italics?



[Edited on 12-11-2003 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## luvroftheWord

Count me in Matt! :thumbup:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Anything you cannot make out I put a XXXXXXXXX there to go back to it after. Do that amd I will work it out. If you have greek and Latin in the margin then write out the Latin but use GGGGGGGGG for a greek word - I can fix that later.

I usually use Adobe and Microsoft Word.
I split the screen so that Word takes up half my computer Screen abnd Adobe the other half. I read them text and type as I go. I have found that easiest.

If the capitalization is normal for modern English, yes, bbut alot of the Old English is a bit whacky, so fix that. 

Think of it this way - take the old document and make it readable in whatever way you need to, even though it will still be &quot;old time enlgish&quot; in modern English. 

[Edited on 12-11-2003 by webmaster]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I have 8 helpers so far. Thank you all!

Any others are always welcome.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

Just out of curiosity...are we all working on the same book? Are we all working on different books? How many books/sermons are currently being worked on?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

There are 7 different treatises and sermons being done. they are all from different people.

On the next round (if people are still up for it) I will send one attachment to everyone and have us all work on a certain number of pages of one particular work. (There is a work by Samuel Rutherford that may fit the bill perfectly.)

Joshua - I'll send it later today when I get home.


----------



## blhowes

[b:e61b865c4e]Matthew wrote:[/b:e61b865c4e]
There are 7 different treatises and sermons being done. they are all from different people. 

For example, I'm working on a sermon called &quot;A Sermon Against Lukwarmenesse in Religion&quot; by Henry Wilkinson, written in 1640. What a blessing it is to work on the sermon. And its just the kind of sermon that I needed to &quot;hear&quot;. Isn't the Lord good!

What are the rest of you &quot;guys&quot; working on?

Bob

[Edited on 12-12-2003 by blhowes]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Joshua, I just sent yours again.

I am working on &quot;God's Soveriegnty&quot; by Elisha Coles (a 300 page book). Just about finished. Also working on &quot;Disputations on Holy Scripture&quot; by william whitaker (a 600 pager) - not finished with this one yet.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

For those who are having problems recieving emails with the attachments - go here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/PDF/PDF.htm


----------



## JohnV

I am working on William Gataker&quot;s [u:c0243062e2]Antinomianism Discovered and Confuted AND Free Grace as it is held forth in God's Word[/u:c0243062e2]. I think I've gotten quite far just in translating the title.:biggrin:


----------



## Bladestunner316

A couple things:

How can I select all the pdf text and transfer it to word? 

It would be cool to not only compile these great works on disc but also make tract discs that we can give to people of the digital age.


Where did you find this gold mine matt?

blade


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Blade,

This is actually the point of the project - you cannot transfer them to Word. They are images not text. That is why I have &quot;hired&quot; you all out to help me in typing these out so we can put them in Word form and then I can put them together in a collection for The Writings of A Puritan's Mind Volume 2. (This is what I did alone for volume 1 with all the works I labored over last year...)

I have this gold mine from an offer that expired a few months ago with a ministry in Canada (SWRB). They had some books donated to them, and offered the collection on CD. Its too bad some &quot;legal&quot; stuff seemed to stop their ability to use them. So, they encouraged me (and others) to do what I am doing with them now. Type them out and offer them. Its VERY tedious if you do it alone though, and the larger works (the books) are tough because they take SOOOOOO long to do.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

I'm working on a sermon delivered in 1645 by Edmund Calamy. Calamy was a reformed presbterian in London. The sermon is titled &quot;Covenant Refusing and Covenant-Breaking&quot; and was delivered to the Lord Mayor, the Sheriffs and the Common-Counsel. 

I don't know exactly how long it is--haven't checked to see if I have the whole thing or just part of it. The good news is I'm 18 pages along.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Janice - you are flying along. Keep up the good work! :smile:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

*Sample paragraph in English*

For those typing - I just wanted to make sure everyone is on the same page. Here is a paragraph I recieved from a very able typist who is already completed assignment 1!

&quot;So that meere politicke respects, (which commonly worke most with our moderate men,) should disswade them from this temper : if they did but consult their own safety, they would betake themselves to one extreame. But it is the pollicy of those men not to engage themselves far in any matters of Religion by a manifest and open Declaration of their opinion, or publishing their intentions, because then they must either go through stoutly, or fall shamefully: these men that thus hover betwist the Ballances, have not courage enough, and resolution to commend them to any side, as to gaine the favour of it:&quot;

Here is how you can help me further. Make the paragraph look like this:

&quot;So that [b:651afc1535]mere politic[/b:651afc1535] respects, (which commonly work most with our moderate men,) should dissuade them from this temper : if they did but consult their own safety, they would betake themselves to one extreme. But it is the policy of those men not to engage themselves far in any matters of [b:651afc1535]religion[/b:651afc1535] by a manifest and open [b:651afc1535]declaration[/b:651afc1535] of their opinion, or publishing their intentions, because then they must either go through stoutly, or fall shamefully: these men that thus hover [b:651afc1535]between[/b:651afc1535] the [b:651afc1535]balances[/b:651afc1535], have not courage enough, and resolution to commend them to any side, as to gain the favor of it:&quot;

Change the word from old english to modren English - &quot;politicke&quot; to &quot;politic&quot;. Also change the beginning letters of words that are capatalized and should not be - &quot;Balanced&quot; to &quot;balance.&quot;

Also, in most puritan literature, the printer will put the next word in the sentence that begins ont he next page in lower corner of a page. You don't have to repeat that word. Just continue the flow of the piece. All you need to do is start typing the document and just make a paragraph where paragrahs are needed. Make it one long document that flows. So you do not need to make page divisions and type all the page numbers. Make the document look like a paper you are writing. Don't copy the format of the book, except for the title page. We want to make this as painless as possible for both you and I. 

If there is a word like &quot;betwixt&quot; you can change it to &quot;between&quot;. Or &quot;didst&quot; can be changed to &quot;did.&quot; Little changes like that you can change.

Oh, also, don't do scriptures like Hebrews 6.1, do them Hebrews 6:1. Use the colon.

Any other questions?



[Edited on 12-17-2003 by webmaster]

[Edited on 12-17-2003 by webmaster]


----------



## JohnV

Matt:
Well we're all on the same page now. Page 1 again. Janice was on page 18, and I wasn't anywhere close to that. But we're together now. 

By the way, you must have read my mind because I was going to ask you this. These guys sure could reason, but they couldn't spell worth a darn.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

It is such a contrast in comparrison to our modern English! Some of the words I like (like politicke - I like the &quot;cke&quot; words for some reason) but some are just down right strange.


----------



## Timothy William

Matt,
do you still need any more helpers? (I have quite a bit of spare time at the moment.) If so reply here and I will email you.

Timothy


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Most certainly!

I have a number of works I would like to have done. Be sure to read through this post to understadn the formatting and such. I tried to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## Wannabee

I'm getting started on mine. Wow! What a treat.

Ok OK OKOKOKOKOK, how about formatting. Do you want us to keep it close to the original format if possible? For instance, all caps in for a name, centered, italics, etc. You want us to keep the old english words, right (ye, thou, thee, etc)?
From what you said about parenthesis, I assume you want us to avoid footnotes. Correct? The new Word programs can place comments in the text that can easily be turned off, do you have the ability to see those/edit them? It might be helpful to note problem areas.

I got a few pages done. This is fun. 

Thanks
Joe

[Edited on 12-18-2003 by Wannabee]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

&quot;how about formatting. Do you want us to keep it close to the original format if possible? For instance, all caps in for a name, centered, italics, etc.&quot;

No, make it like a term paper you are writing, let if low like apper - remember, make this easy.

&quot;You want us to keep the old english words, right (ye, thou, thee, etc)?&quot;

yes, but I don't want you to leave &quot;beene&quot; as &quot;beene&quot; I want you to make it &quot;been.&quot; Thee, thou, ye, are OK. &quot;Sayes&quot; is not OK - make it &quot;says.&quot;

From what you said about parenthesis, I assume you want us to avoid footnotes. Correct? 

Yes, avoid footnotes.

The new Word programs can place comments in the text that can easily be turned off, do you have the ability to see those/edit them? It might be helpful to note problem areas. 

I have MS Word 2000.

I got a few pages done. This is fun. 

I'm gald you think its fun!!

Maybe I can give you a 300 pager next time! :smile: (OUCH!)


----------



## blhowes

[b:9afad4c3fe]Matthew wrote:[/b:9afad4c3fe]
I'm gald you think its fun!! 

[tranlation mode]
Should that be &quot;galled&quot;? (once you get started, its kinda hard to stop)
[/tranlation mode]

[Edited on 12-18-2003 by blhowes]


----------



## Wannabee

Err. well... hehe. I've already formatted it. I couldn't wait... sorry. Also, I see you don't care about page numbers matching up. It's a habbit. Makes references easier.

Do you want me to unformat it? I can do that if you need me to.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

Okay, after reading all of the posts...here's something I'm still a little confused on...I understand you want the old english spelling updated to modern english. (I say that so as not to worry you too much.) You also want us to keep the words: thou, thee, etc. However, what about words like &quot;saith&quot;, &quot;heareth&quot;, etc. Do you want them changed? (Up to this point I've kept them in, but that's easily rectifiable). 

2nd question: Is it helpful to you to reference the page number we are typing from, so that you can go back and review sections, add the Greek, etc.


----------



## blhowes

[b:f4a6ed9b26]Janice wrote:[/b:f4a6ed9b26]
However, what about words like &quot;saith&quot;, &quot;heareth&quot;, etc. Do you want them changed? 

That's a good question. The rule of thumb that I've been using is for it to match the King James Bible (not the 1611) english - which is midway between the old english and the new english. 

I wonder if anybody's tried and had any success using a scanner on the material. Just for the fun of it, I scanned one page into MS Word and was surprised how many words/letters the OCR recognized. Unfortunately, some of the background jitter was picked up as images (I think) and threw the formatting off considerably. I didn't pursue it much after that, but I may try it again during Christmas vacation. 

Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Obi - no, don't worry about it right now. When you are done I will check it out. it should be OK.


Janice asked - 
However, what about words like &quot;saith&quot;, &quot;heareth&quot;, etc. Do you want them changed? (Up to this point I've kept them in, but that's easily rectifiable). 

Leave them. I will update the piece in more mordern English as the last thing done. Some sentences need to be changed in whole, so don't worry about that right now.

Janice asked: 2nd question: Is it helpful to you to reference the page number we are typing from, so that you can go back and review sections, add the Greek, etc. 

Yes, that would be helpful.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

How is everyone doing on this? Just curious.


----------



## JohnV

Matt:
It's going slower for me than I hoped. I do a number of pages, and then I get this great big thought going through my head, that this work touches on, and that's it, I'm at my effort in apologetics again. As you may recall, I am working on an answer to Paul's assertions about circular arguments. 

I'm not doing exactly as you requested. It meant more work for me to do it that way. I'm just tranferring the text into RTF, keeping the notations of each page as intact as I can, and numbering the pages according to the original. You can do the page divisions on the final product; but RTF allows me to assign page numbers without corresponding them to the divisions that my computer assigns to them, because RTF doesn't assign any. Characters that I cannot make out, usually because they are Greek, I replace with a line of upper case X's, along with Latin and English letters that I cannot make out because of unclear origingal text. 

It is fun when I am at it. I especially like the part about following his thoughts, as complex as they appear in his writing. The ideas are not hard, but his way of getting them out is. It is a great exercise. 

Is there a dealine for this?


----------



## ChristianasJourney

I'm doing pretty good...The holidays slowed things down to a stand-still for about three weeks. But I'm thinking that either by tomorrow or by the end of next week I should be done.


----------



## blhowes

I hope to finish up Whitaker's sermon either this weekend or early next week. All that's left is to insert the scriptures from the margins and then do the Latin sections...going down the home stretch.
Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Sounds great. No pressure.


----------



## Wannabee

I'd like to go through mine one more time to see if I can find any more errors. I found a few typos, but nothing substantial... Oh yea, one thing was substantial, I left out half a sentence.

I'll try to get it done this week.

Thanks


----------



## blhowes

Can you imagine doing all this work without computers? They sure do speed things up - computers are great! I was amazed at how much I was able to get done at work during my 45-minute lunch break today. I was just flying along... that is until the computer crashed and I lost 45 minutes worth of work :flaming::thumbdown: (stupid computer!)

When I got home, I thought I'd post my experience onto the board and remind everybody to remember to backup as you go. As I finished the post, guess what happened...the home computer crashed!

Getting out my quill and bottle of ink, 
Bob


----------



## Bladestunner316

Does anyone know how to transfer a pdf to a word document?

Or could matt send the original pdf as a word document?

blade


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Blade, if I could send the original as a Word document, that woudl turn the image into text, and I would not need to type them out, they would be converted (that is the actual problem and why I am typing them out). I have a program that I have tried to trian, but it does not work well and it simply makes more work and takes longer to correct rather than simply to type.


----------



## Guest

What else needs to be translated . . converted . . . ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I have quite a few things. Send me an email and I will send you a short sermon. Any preferences on topic or book of the bible?

[email protected]


----------



## fredtgreco

[quote:0f7dfe5e87][i:0f7dfe5e87]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:0f7dfe5e87]
Blade, if I could send the original as a Word document, that woudl turn the image into text, and I would not need to type them out, they would be converted (that is the actual problem and why I am typing them out). I have a program that I have tried to trian, but it does not work well and it simply makes more work and takes longer to correct rather than simply to type. [/quote:0f7dfe5e87]

Matt,

here's a crazy thought: have you tried using the reading function in Adobe and using an audio capture? It might work well with the machine voicereading and then using a speech to text program.


----------



## blhowes

[b:3c0cddf4d7]Fred wrote:[/b:3c0cddf4d7]
here's a crazy thought: have you tried using the reading function in Adobe and using an audio capture? It might work well with the machine voicereading and then using a speech to text program.

Sounds like an excellent idea. However, I don't think it would work because the pdfs are more like images than a pdf version of a text file. I use Adobe Acrobat, and you can't even highlight the text with the text tool.

Bob


----------



## Bladestunner316

*prayer request and update*

Matt and everyone on bnoard the project,
Just so you know im in the midst of alot personal matters/problems and other normal day to day activities and have not been able to spend a considerable amount of time on this but thought about almost giving up but I decided not to and that no matter how long it takes Ill will try to get this done to the best of my ability.

If anyone who reads this can please pray for me I definetelly need it

In Christ
Nate


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

[quote:1e3e117ae6]
here's a crazy thought: have you tried using the reading function in Adobe and using an audio capture? It might work well with the machine voicereading and then using a speech to text program. 
[/quote:1e3e117ae6]

Fred how does this work?


How is everyone doing? any more progress? I have recieved 3 so far completed, and very well done.


----------



## fredtgreco

[quote:991eadc4a0][i:991eadc4a0]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:991eadc4a0]
[quote:991eadc4a0]
here's a crazy thought: have you tried using the reading function in Adobe and using an audio capture? It might work well with the machine voicereading and then using a speech to text program. 
[/quote:991eadc4a0]

Fred how does this work?
[/quote:991eadc4a0]

It is a setting on Adobe 6.0. It may only work with text based adobe. I'm not sure.


----------



## turmeric

Is there any left to do? Would I still get a whole denarius(I mean disk) if I started at the eleventh hour?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

There is PLENTY to do. Email me at [email protected] and I will send you a file.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

How is everyone doing?

I am rounding the bend and am about to put together the next CD. I have proofed everything everyone has sent me thus far. Not everything that I sent out is actually going ot be on this CD - we will save some for the next one as well.

If you are relativ ely close to finishing, let me know. That way i will wait to finish up the CD. 

The &quot;Spirit moved me&quot; this past weekend and I finished 5 of them. I am going to keep it around 12-15 pieces and have some of my own info to put into it as well.

There are two very large books that will be on it - and I may put on it the Two volume 1822 edition of the Economy of the Covenants by Witsius, which would be a real treat. I have some other longer books as well. I think this CD will be most excellent.

If you can, email me and let me know where you are at.
Thanks all!


----------



## interested_one

*I would like to help*

Hey Matt:

I would not mind helping translate some text. Considering that I already have to do that with these PDF files on the Reformation and Puritan CDs I got. Send me an email and let me know.

Dylan


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Here are the files I do not have yet:

Edmond Calamy Sermon
Thomas Gataker Sermon
Oliver Bowles Sermon
Martin Bucer Treatise
John Welsh Sermon
Covenant of Grace: Beza, Calvin, on Presbyterian Church Government
Thomas Blake - Sermon
John Hooper - short treatise
Obadiah Sedgwick Sermon 
Platform of Church Discipline 
Baptism - Daniel Cawdry

How is everyone doing?


----------



## brymaes

Matt,
Sorry that I havn't sent the sermons out to you yet, I'll try to get Welsh out this weekend and Bucer out next.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

OOOOO! OOOOO! Sounds wonderful. I am looking forward to going over Bucer. 

I have just finished 28 sermons by Samuel Rutherford (yup 28 of em'.) (11 more to go!!) I'm going to be talkin' Scottish in a minute, Fy! Fy!


----------

